
The Ins and Outs of CSS Resets - johns
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/scriptjunkie/gg257960.aspx
======
moe
Ah, the bitter-sweet comedy of corporate PR.

The sole purpose of these articles is show IE9 casually in screenshots
alongside with real browsers, in an attempt to upgrade its public image from
"the cancer of the internet" to "just another browser, like all the others".

This is in sharp contrast to regular CSS articles where IE is either not
mentioned at all, or only at the very end, in the obligatory "IE hack"
paragraph. I have _never_ before seen a CSS article treat IE as "just another
browser" like this one.

Dear Microsoft. If you really want to restore some of the developer mindshare
that you have lost (if that's even possible after 10 years of IE6) then spare
us your smoke & mirrors.

Instead use your resources to exterminate IE6-IE8 from the internet _quickly_
, whatever it takes. As of today these trainwracks still account for ~50% of
the traffic and that means we, the developers that you are suddenly trying to
be friends with, still have to support them.

It doesn't help us that, according to you, IE9 is suddenly awesome and
standards compliant. When we sit down in front of our little text editors then
we _still_ have to put all those nasty hacks in. Your image in the web
community is going nowhere before that changes. No matter how much money you
spend on TV ads and PR blogs.

